# Horse Rearing



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay, I haven't done any drawings for myself recently.. Only stuff for school xD It feels nice to draw something in my free time.

ref: Leia-Luver's deviantART Favourites










Sorry the quality is so craptastic.. when I get to school monday (hopefully it'll be done by then) I'll scan it in ;D


----------



## perfectnhot (Oct 3, 2011)

*wow*

that's amazing! cant wait to see it finished


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice. Is this from a photo? graphite?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That is amazing so far!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> very nice. Is this from a photo? graphite?


Yea I posted the reference picture. 

This is the pencil I use: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TUkA5HJoK3g/TP6vl73YbvI/AAAAAAAAACc/oM56Dp1JOHE/s1600/beauty+talk03-9.jpg


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Finished!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That looks so good!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That is amazing!!!! It is so realistic


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW the detail is amazing.


----------

